
External Rewards and Jesse Schell's Amazing Lecture - nirmal
http://www.sirlin.net/blog/2010/2/22/external-rewards-and-jesse-schells-amazing-lecture.html
======
thornad
He is contradicting himself but doesn't realize. The whole 'points' system is
completely artificial and unreal, and is / will be designed for you to consume
more crap and not for you to be self-sufficient or self-aware. It will be a
no-go except for retard wanna-bes. It is true what he says about Avatar
though, there is a demand for 'real', and the sense of what is really real
will get more accute in the next few years.

